

Dual Class Computing: Geeks vs. Moms - MicahNance
http://software.ericsink.com/entries/dual_class_computing.html

======
bdfh42
Duplicate of an item just posted (well 14 further forward on the "new" list).
Plus the poster has editorialised the link text - not the HN way.

~~~
MicahNance
Sorry, I didn't see the other submission. Other times I've submitted a dupe
the software just links me to the existing submission.

The original title was "Twitter! Curse your sudden but inevitable betrayal!"
which gives no clue to what the article is actually about... so I used the
title from the URL instead.

Yes, I added "Geeks vs Moms" because one of the lines from the article is:
"We're heading toward two classes of computers: one for people like me, and
one for people like my Mom."

------
araneae
This article reminds me of when I tried to use Weebly. Weebly is like the iPad
of the website-building world ^-^.

